# Elite archery - anyone else shoot an elite bow?



## TENPOINT (Feb 22, 2010)

I am shooting my third Elite Bow. GT 500, 27" draw 63 lb. 
I am draw length challenged and could not get the speed I wanted from Single cam technology. 
Bought an Elite Ice in 2007 , GTO in 2008 and I am now shooting the GT 500. It is the best bow I have ever shot. 
Just interested to know how many Elite shooter we have here.


----------



## mattb78 (Feb 22, 2010)

Just 1 more will show up on this thread soon enough.  

I have heard they are top of the line fantastic bows, but have never shot one myself.

Tried to find a used one and never could, I guess that is saying something..


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Feb 22, 2010)

I shoot an elite GT500 (as seen in my avatar)!! I just got it in November! I LOVE IT!!!! Hoping to see more of them in the south!


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 22, 2010)

Lefty Z28 AT Edition......Bad-A...that's all I know.

There's a few others on here who shoot Elites as well.  I'm trying to decide between a Judge and what I know is a proven winner in the GT for this year.


----------



## TENPOINT (Feb 22, 2010)

*Elite*

Matt, Check the elite forum. They have a used classified. So does AT Forum You will see them used from time to time. They hold their price very well. 
Elite just came out with the Judge and a lot of guys are switching. I am not sold on a 6" brace high? I  like the Gt500 and I have shot the Z 28. Both shoot very well with no hand shock. 
Speed is a little better in the GT 500. I shoot a 368 grain arrow at 293 FPS at 27 inches. That is fast for my draw.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 22, 2010)

Iv owned a few myself.


2 Aigil SS's
2 Z28's
GTO


Im looking for another Z28 or Gt-500 right now. Theres bows are awsome, and there warrenty.


----------



## stev (Feb 22, 2010)

i have a few myself


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 22, 2010)

i shot an xlr for a little while..... if i was gonna shoot a two cam it would most likely be a strother..... i think elite lost alot when kevin left


----------



## kevincox (Feb 22, 2010)

Im sure they are great bows, but no one in my area sells them and services them. So I better stick with Mathews


----------



## TENPOINT (Feb 22, 2010)

*Elite*

I agree Elite lost when Kevin left, but at this time the bows Elite are selling are Kevin's design. Next year should  be interesting to see what happens. 
I have concerns with the bows that Strother is putting out this year. He wanted to being out the Judge and Elite stopped him. He them quickly scrambled to get a new line out in the market. Had to design a new cam. They were not his first choice. 
It will be interesting to see what next year brings to both companies. Knowing Kevin it will be an awesome line up. 
May have to check them out next year.


----------



## TLB2 (Feb 22, 2010)

I shoot the Z28. I have had the Aigil and the GTO also. All were great shooters.


----------



## TENPOINT (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gt 500.*

I anyone needs a set of strings and cables for their GT500. I have a brand new set of Buck Nasty strings and cables. Orange and Black. The same as I show in the picture. I never even put them on my bow. I bought an extra set as a back up. I am having my bow dipped Predator Brown and will be changing strings and cable to match. Pm me if you can use them. 
Rick


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Just 1 More has connections with elite, I'm sure he can get anyone set up that is interested.


----------



## kevincox (Feb 22, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> frank will sell you one...and any good tech can work on them (thought they're so good they dont need working on...) But my guys at Shulers said they're no problem to work on and adjust if need be.



I know  But I got to prove to Frank that Elite isnt the only bow that shoots good and puts them deer on the ground  You know me, if something works for me I stick with it. Just see know reason to change unless one of these bow companies wants me on their pro-staff, then we might talk


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 23, 2010)

i do wish they would come out with a target bow though


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 23, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> i do wish they would come out with a target bow though



Umm.. 
Elite XLR
With our most forgiving brace height and longest axle to axle, the XLR's accuracy can't be questioned.

Revolution Cams  /  Cuda Cams 
Axle to Axle 37"    /  36 1/2" 
Brace 8 1/2"         / 8 3/8" 
Draw Length 29" - 32"  /  27" - 28.5" 
Draw Weight 50 - 90 lbs  /   50 - 90 lbs 
Mass Weight 4.25 lbs   /  4.25 lbs 
IBO Speed 312 - 320 FPS*   /  312 - 320 FPS* 

* 350 Grain Arrow, 30" Draw, 70 lbs


----------



## JamesG (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeap. 2010 GT500 awesome bow, 08.5 Z28 on the way


----------



## JamesG (Feb 23, 2010)

just 1 more said:


> umm..
> Elite xlr
> with our most forgiving brace height and longest axle to axle, the xlr's accuracy can't be questioned.
> 
> ...



pimp!


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 23, 2010)

There's no doubt that Elite needs more dealers in the Southeast. Not sure why the local dealers have not jumped on the band wagon. I've been selling and preaching about Elite since 2006.
I in no way feel that Elite has lost anything with Kevin leaving.. If anything, the archery world gained another great bow company with Strother Archery. Elite will be a contender for many years to come and will do just fine without Kevin. 

If there is anything I can do to help anyone with theri Elite or get one in your hands,, Just PM me and i'll do all i can to help


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 23, 2010)

JamesG said:


> pimp!


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 23, 2010)

mattb78 said:


> Just 1 more will show up on this thread soon enough.
> 
> I have heard they are top of the line fantastic bows, but have never shot one myself.
> 
> Tried to find a used one and never could, I guess that is saying something..



YOu just need to bite the bullet and get the GT500 w/Cuda cams.. 
I did pick up a nice 2008 Elite FIRE for Kelly last week. 26.5" draw 45#  Very Sweet shooter


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 23, 2010)

kevincox said:


> I know  But I got to prove to Frank that Elite isnt the only bow that shoots good and puts them deer on the ground  You know me, if something works for me I stick with it. Just see know reason to change unless one of these bow companies wants me on their pro-staff, then we might talk



Blah, Blah, Blah... If you think you're good (which you do ) Just think how AWSOME you would be with an Elite in your hand


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 23, 2010)

For what it's worth.. I can probably beat anyones prices on a new Elite


----------



## flattop (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## horse2292 (Feb 23, 2010)

Elite XLR Ninja 29.5 Great bow.  Also shooting the Athens Accomplice 34 all black 29.5.


----------



## kevincox (Feb 23, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> im not sure why you are screaming at me this morning....



Because thats what bubs do


----------



## killNgrill (Feb 23, 2010)

I love my Z28... Elite makes some fine shooting bows... good to see a following here on Woodys.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Feb 23, 2010)

kevincox said:


> I know  But I got to prove to Frank that Elite isnt the only bow that shoots good and puts them deer on the ground  You know me, if something works for me I stick with it. Just see know reason to change unless one of these bow companies wants me on their pro-staff, then we might talk



I'll ditto that, you hear us B

Frank is the man though


----------



## GREG66 (Feb 23, 2010)

I love my Z28 , its the best shooting bow I have ever shot.


----------



## stev (Feb 23, 2010)

3 of my elites 





XLR Target bow .





I may take a ride and get a strothers sr71 here soon .


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 23, 2010)

Steve.. is that an Elite FIRE on the far right???

Nevermind.. noticed it's a GTO


----------



## stev (Feb 23, 2010)

Just 1 More said:


> Steve.. is that an Elite FIRE on the far right???
> 
> Nevermind.. noticed it's a GTO


gto wish it was a fire .

Hey yall i blame frank for my addicition


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 23, 2010)

stev said:


> gto wish it was a fire .
> 
> *Hey yall i blame frank for my addicition*





I just did a search and it was back in November 2006 that I started all the "ELITE" hype on here and got a lot of gruff for it... i'm glad to see things coming around.. only took 4 years


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 23, 2010)

stev said:


> gto *wish it was a fire *.



I picked up a FIRE last week for my girlfriend,, great bow


----------



## stev (Feb 23, 2010)

Hate to say but my strothers is on order at the only dealership here in ga .SR71 will be here in 2 weeks .


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 23, 2010)

stev said:


> Hate to say but my strothers is on order at the only dealership here in ga .SR71 will be here in 2 weeks .



STROTHER... NO "S" on the end.. Get it right


----------



## stev (Feb 23, 2010)

Just 1 More said:


> STROTHER... NO "S" on the end.. Get it right


okay strother  I shot one the other day and it was awsome .


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 23, 2010)

stev said:


> okay strother  I shot one the other day and it was awsome .



Did you expect anything less coming from Kevin???


----------



## stev (Feb 23, 2010)

Just 1 More said:


> Did you expect anything less coming from Kevin???


 ,One of the better bow designers i know of .he is all about speed and so on.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 23, 2010)

stev said:


> Hate to say but my strothers is on order at the only dealership here in ga .SR71 will be here in 2 weeks .



Who would that be?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 23, 2010)

Just 1 More said:


> Umm..
> Elite XLR
> With our most forgiving brace height and longest axle to axle, the XLR's accuracy can't be questioned.
> 
> ...





ummm see earlier post... had an xlr before and loved it.... i want some in the 41 inch range... pm sent


----------



## JamesG (Feb 24, 2010)

stev said:


> Hate to say but my strothers is on order at the only dealership here in ga .SR71 will be here in 2 weeks .





JamesG said:


> Who would that be?



ttt


----------



## JamesG (Feb 24, 2010)

nevermind,i found them


----------

